# tethering on cynagenmod



## Edwinp95 (Sep 13, 2011)

Cynagenmod 7 allows wireless tether just let u guys know


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm sure we'll all aware of this.

But if you want a tethering option...you should purchase the package.
Stealing from Verizon (or however else you morally justify doing whatever it is you consider yourself doing) is one of the main reasons Verizon/Moto/Etc. hate root users.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I'm sure we'll all aware of this.
> 
> But if you want a tethering option...you should purchase the package.
> Stealing from Verizon (or however else you morally justify doing whatever it is you consider yourself doing) is one of the main reasons Verizon/Moto/Etc. hate root users.


Not sure if I would classify it as stealing at all. Data is data whether it is used on a phone or a laptop, what is the difference if I use 5gb a month on my phone or 5gb teathered to my pc? Some phones supported it without any additional fees (I am thinking of the Nexus One and the Palm Pre) but to boost the bottom line an imaginary distinction was drawn. Not buying it, data is data unlimited should be unlimited.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Again, how you morally justify this is up to you.
But VERIZON sees it as theft. And VERIZON makes the rules for their services. You don't.


----------



## aramiscrimson (Jul 1, 2011)

Last time I checked my phone was mine not theirs to do stuff to. They can hate me for being rooted, rom'd, tethered, or being a white male. I pay for unlimited data and now they want to throttle it, or tell me what I can do with it. It's so they can make more money, bottom line. $30 a month for unlimited data, and then another $20 to access a feature my paid for phone can already do. The theft is on them, not us.


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes the phone is yours, but the data is Verizon's and it is spelled out in the contract that you sign - unauthorized tethering is prohibited. You pay for unlimited data for your phone, not any device that you want to connect to it. Read your contract. You might get away with it for a week, a month or even indefinitely, but Verizon is cracking down on tethering. It is a gamble that you will have to take.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

This is a big can of worms so dont even get me started. Verizon and all of the other providers already border on extortion and highway robbery so tether away. Im a fan of progress and the telcos are haulting progression. Its that simple. Bye.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Lolz at these threads every few weeks. Your paying for data through your phone right? So if it's displayed on your phone or laptop, it's your data.. It's such a load of bull$hit what mobile companies are trying to pull.


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Why do all of these custom roms continue featuring unlocked tethering if it's such a "big moral issue" among devs?


----------



## aramiscrimson (Jul 1, 2011)

I have never heard a Dev express an opinion on the subject. It is a personal choice the devs build it in so that we can make the choice.


----------

